# Iwould like to donate my GSD to A police Dept



## tsm1002

I have an almost 3 yr old shepard that would make an excellent police dog. I cant keep him. I'm hoping someone reading this knows of a K9 unit in need. Male, fixed UTD on shots. He really really needs a job and a loving home ASAP... Im in Michigan, but willing to drive him to a great situation. Hes very active, very smart, very trainable. He is aggressive. Please call me if you have a need for a police dog, thank you, *** for security reasons posting phone numbers on open boards is not smart. Please contact the OP for more information. ADMIN**


----------



## katieliz

you are not likely to find a pd in Michigan that will take your dog. the people who will take your dog are bundlers who sell to labs or to fighters for bait dogs. you need to be very, very careful where this dog goes if you care at all about him. Michigan, in particular, is a hotbed of dog sales for terrible purposes. please do not be naïve about this, it's happening every day. they send women with the men to make you believe the dog is going to a family. check everyone carefully. check vet references. personal references don't mean a thing, anyone can say anything. please protect your dog. why are you looking for a k9 home for him, is he aggressive? where are you in Michigan, please pm that info and do not post it on the open board. thanks so much for understanding and thinking seriously about what I'm saying/. it's not that easy to rehome a dog, if you care what happens to him. it's real easy if you don't.


----------



## Liesje

They will probably want to see hip and elbow x-rays to confirm that the dog has sound joints for work.


----------



## Saphire

Most police departments are not looking for aggressive mature GSD'S.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Not sure how they would feel about an adult GSD with agression issues,


----------



## onyx'girl

Contact Nick, he may be of help in either placing your dog or training. He's in Mid MI and supposedly sells K9's to depts. Welcome to Von Der King | Lansing Dog Obedience and Police K9


----------



## Ellimaybel

You could also try to contact a prison. If you are interested in contacting the Indiana State Prison, PM me and I could give you the phone number and name of the K9 trainer to ask.


----------



## my boy diesel

at 3yr old a police dogs career is nearly half over
it is not worth their time and money to train the dog for a police career just to have to retire him in 2-3 years
i doubt you will find anyone reputable to take your dog


----------



## zetti

PDs don't take pet dogs & magically turn them into K9s. They select dogs carefully with the correct temperament & drives as well as hips & elbows checked. They pay good money for their dogs, but it's cheaper than washing one out in training.

The overwhelming majority of aggression I've seen in pet dogs is fear based. 

Very few dogs who are bred to be serious working dogs have what it takes to be K9s. 

Sorry. I agree with the PP who advised you to be VERY careful if you try to rehome your dog. Normal people don't come looking for aggressive dogs. Have you talked to your vet? A trainer who understands aggression?

How aggressive is the dog?


----------



## tsm1002

Thank you for all your replys, I defeniatly will be careful to whom he goes for both parties involved. I love him very much, and will do 100% to make sure he's not going to a fighting situation. I will pm a few of you that have contacts, thank you.


----------



## vicky2200

I think you would be better off giving him to a rescue that can evaluate him and find the right home for him.


----------



## tsm1002

trust me I have called rescues everywhere, they say either they have to many of these dogs or are just full in general or just don't deal with it, although I was waiting on one that was working on it, the only one, Midwest rescue... but I have a young man in the military that works security interested in him currently.


----------



## LoveEcho

tsm1002 said:


> trust me I have called rescues everywhere, they say either they have to many of these dogs or are just full in general or just don't deal with it, although I was waiting on one that was working on it, the only one, Midwest rescue... but I have a young man in the military that works security interested in him currently.



There is a member here, CassandGunnar, who works with MARS and is the one they send many of their "problem" dogs to... I would suggest messaging him- his name is Randy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

